# Hundefressender Waller!!!



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Hundefressender Waller!!!!​*




Es ist nun also wieder soweit, das Sommerloch erbricht wieder hundefressende Waller...

Hier die Schilderung der AZ-online:
http://www.az-online.de/altmark/bee...ls-luedelsen-frisst-kleinen-hund-6652109.html

Ein über 2m langer Wels, laut Angelvereinsvorsitzender ("einer der lautlosesten Räuber überhaupt"), soll Schuld sein an verschwindenden Enten- und Gänseküken, ebenso am zurück gehenden Bestand von Plötze und Karpfen -* UND SOGAR EIN KLEINER HUND WURDE ALS VERMISST GEMELDET!!!!!!!*

Beim (unerlaubten) Schwimmen ein Platsch, und weg war  der Köter - könne aber auch ein Hecht gewesen sein, und Schadensersatz gabs auch nicht für Fifi, weil Schwimmen da ja verboten sei (seit wann gibts Schadensersatz, wenn Hunde von Fischen gefressen werden?)...

Der Angelvereinsvorsitzende sei selber ein erfahrener Welsangler, der als Köder vorzugsweise ein halbes, rohes Hähnchen nehmen würde...
--------------------------------------------------------------
Wie erfahren der im Wallerangeln sein wird mit halben Hähnchen? Würde mich mal die Fangstatistik interessieren...

Lebender Köfi, Würmer, Tintenfisch, Egel etc., damit dürften vielleicht "unerfahrenere" Wallerangler eher Erfolg haben....

In wie weit der schreibende Kollege der AZ-online, der vom Angeln augenscheinlich  definitiv keinerlei Ahnung hat, den Vorsitzenden da allerdings immer richtig verstanden hat und/oder ob er ihn auch richtig zitiert hat, lasse ich an Hand der "Qualität" dieser diesjährigen "Waller-frisst-wieder-mal-Hund"-Meldung unbeantwortet .

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Andal (10. August 2016)

*AW: Monster-Wels*

Ja endlich. Wir haben schon fast Mitte August und es war noch kein Sommerloch-Monster am Start! #6


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (10. August 2016)

*AW: Monster-Wels*

Ich lach mich krumm :q:q:q

Der Artikel ist geil #6


----------



## Ulli3D (10. August 2016)

*AW: Monster-Wels*

Fehlt noch Kuno der Killerkarpfen


----------



## wusel345 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Monster-Wels*

Bei uns im See schwimmen auch Waller die so groß sind, dass sie ganze Kühe von den angrenzenden Weiden mit einem Happ verschlingen, wenn die zum Saufen ans Ufer kommen. 

Wenn ich so einen Sche...  lese kringeln sich mir immer die Fußnägel. Da will anscheinend eine Urlaubsregion auf sich aufmerksam machen.


----------



## gründler (11. August 2016)

*AW: Monster-Wels*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Bei uns im See schwimmen auch Waller die so groß sind, dass sie ganze Kühe von den angrenzenden Weiden mit einem Happ verschlingen, wenn die zum Saufen ans Ufer kommen.




Kuhwiesenwaller also........ 


Zum Wallerpräsispezi.....

Halbes Hähnchen? Also man hat vor 35-40J mal gut mit ganzen toten angekockelten kleineren Hühner gefangen.Wichtig sie mit nen Bunsenbrenner nach'n Rupfen ordentlich anfackeln,das gab diesen schönen geruch der jeden Kuhwiesenwaller aus drölf Km entfernung anlockte.


Aber nur so nen halbes Hähnchen,das funzt nicht....

|wavey:


----------



## Justsu (11. August 2016)

*AW: Monster-Wels*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Bei uns im See schwimmen auch Waller die so groß sind, dass sie ganze Kühe von den angrenzenden Weiden mit einem Happ verschlingen, wenn die zum Saufen ans Ufer kommen.



Das is' ja nix besonderes... noch nie was von Silurus pascua bovis, zu deutsch Kuhwiesenwaller, gehört?#h


----------



## Ukel (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Ich rate dazu, um den See eine 500 m Sperrzone einzurichten, wer weiß, was dieser Monsterwaller sonst noch so alles einsaugt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Kleinkinder!!!!!
Babys!!!!!!

;-))


----------



## phirania (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Na zum Pinkeln geht eh keiner so nah ans Wasser....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



phirania schrieb:


> Na zum Pinkeln geht eh keiner so nah ans Wasser....



Hör auf,  wär doch eh zu groß für nen Waller .....

:g:g:g


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja endlich. Wir haben schon fast Mitte August und es war noch kein Sommerloch-Monster am Start! #6


Aber fehlt für das Sommerloch nicht auch der Sommer? #c


----------



## Honeyball (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hör auf,  wär doch eh zu groß für nen Waller .....
> 
> :g:g:g



Wieso?
Tauwurm schafft der doch auch :m


----------



## angler1996 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Tauwurm schafft der doch auch :m


 
 oh, doch so Großes?

 Naja, hier steckt ein Teil der Antwort 
 von hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318731&page=21

 das ist die ganze Öffentlichkeit, einmal im Jahr schafft es Angeln in die Regionalblätter und da spielt sich Öffentlichkeit zunächst ab. 
 Angeln ist öffentlichkeitswirksam gut als Sommerlochfüller zu gebrauchen, Peinlich sind nur die "Profis", die sich dazu äußern
 Gruß A.


----------



## capri2 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Waldi war wohl voll mit Frolic


----------



## Deep Down (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Könnte aber ein geschickt lancierter Bericht eines Gerüchtes im Sommerloch sein, damit man die Freigabe zum Ablassen des Teiches erhält!

Aber wieso Teich ablassen? Wenn der Riesenwels das Maul aufreißt, verschlingt bzw saugt er doch das Gewässer in sich hinein!


----------



## Taxidermist (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Typisch blöde Angler, erst die Waller deutschlandweit in jede noch so ungeeignete Pfütze besetzen und dann jammern und diese zum "Monster" stilisieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Ray101 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Hallo Thomas,

sorry, dass ich den Artikel ins falsche Unterforum gestellt habe. Meine Interpretation ging in Richtung Satire-Artikel, deshalb im "Anlgelatein und Sonstiges".

Nächstes mal gehen gefundene Presseartikel an dich.

Weiß echt nicht, welche Aussage ich besser finde:

 „Der fühlt sich wie der Pascha persönlich, wenn er dort in der Uferregion liegt“

oder das mit dem halben, rohen Hendl |bigeyes

Grüße Ray


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Die Splatter-Schrift im Eingangspost kommt zwar martialisch, ist aber in diesem Falle mangels Sägezähnen und Zerteilkompetenz wohl etwas fehlgeleitet:

Da wäre z. B. (stilisiert-metaphorisch) ein außer Kontrolle geratener Groß-Industriestaubsauger, der gierig eine ganze Halle voller Spätschichtler eliminiert (bzw., wenn's "natürlicher" sein soll, eine Kombination aus Asphyxie durch Platzmangel und Live-Säureattentat im Schleimig-Stockdunklen etc.) passender.

Insofern ne normale Schrift verwenden, aber dann zwecks korrekter Erläuterung (= Komplettauflösung nach Unterdruck) links daneben was Passendes von Kärcher und rechts daneben nen Rotztropfen einblenden oder so


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



Ray101 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> sorry, dass ich den Artikel ins falsche Unterforum gestellt habe. Meine Interpretation ging in Richtung Satire-Artikel, deshalb im "Anlgelatein und Sonstiges".
> 
> ...


Quatsch, ist doch kein Problem, Du siehst ja, wir regeln das schon ;-)))

Ich hatte das nur nicht gelesen gehabt, sonst hätt ich das als Aufhänger genommen, da wars aber shon zu spät (bzw. ich zu schnell hier)..

PAsst scho, keine Panik, alles gut..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Nun ists also ein "Problemwels" - wird bald wie beim "Problembär" Bruno noch ein Name kommen ...
;-)))

http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/stendal/altmaerker-angler-jagen-problem-wels-100.html


----------



## CaptainPike (15. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



> ...*ein lautes Platschen und der kleine Vierbeiner war verschwunden.* „Natürlich kann das aber auch ein Hecht gewesen sein“


 
 Aha. Also neben dem Killerwels auch noch ein Killerhecht! Also quasi King Kong und Godzilla im selben Häuserblock. Das kann ja nur in einen spektakulären Endkampf ausarten in dessen Ende Tokio, ääh der See, in Schutt und Asche liegt und der endgültige Monsterkönig feststeht |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Ulli3D (15. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Warte mal bis Kuno, der Killerkarpfen, auftaucht.


----------



## wilhelm (15. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Wie gewünscht hier ist er.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBLeSbRe0Vc


----------



## wusel345 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Nicht zu vergessen die mutierten, zwischen 2,00m und  2,50m langen Rotaugen, welche den Weg von Chernobyl zu uns in den DEK gefunden haben und seitdem sogar Schiffe angreifen!!!


----------



## CaptainPike (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

In Chernobyl gibt es doch auch mutierte Riesenwelse, wie in einer "Flussmoster" Folge erklärt wurde


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Darauf wart ich noch (weil ja auch immer Piranha-Meldungen kursieren im Sommer):
Der mutierte Waller mit einem Gebiss von einem Tigerfisch, der dann am Ufer saufende Rinder zerreißt ;-))))


----------



## capri2 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Waller und Piranha sind verwandt:
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...he-Wallfisch-und-sein-scheussliches-Maul.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

grins - baut dickere Stalvorfächer!!!!


----------



## Nordan (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



> ...ein erfahrener Welsangler, der als Köder vorzugsweise ein halbes, rohes Hähnchen nehmen würde...



Vielleicht sollte er in diesem speziellem Fall, ein halbes,
rohes Hündchen nehmen :x

grandioser Artikel!


----------



## Ukel (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Wann wird wohl das erste Rheinschiff samt Touristen von den dort ansässigen schrecklichen Riesenwelsen verspeist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

ich liebe eure Fantasie ;-)))))


----------



## Franky (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Oh, wie schön ist Panama... :q
Der Artikel gehört schon fast jetzt zum Kult und in den "Giftschrank" für absonderliche Ku(h)riositäten! :q
Ich frage mich, ob der Journalist auf die Schippe genommen werden sollte oder, ob der gemerkt hat, was abgehen soll, und den Spieß umgedreht hat?!?
Wie auch immer - ich nehme mir jetzt 'ne Packung Stadionwurst und geh auf die berühmten Niddadorsche! Wenn ich noch so vier bis achtzehn "Seppl'sche"* mitnehme, könnte das sogar was werden.......

* http://www.schlappeseppel.de/de/biere/specialitaet/


----------



## Lajos1 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Hallo,

Monsterfische gibt es überall. Ich war heute vormittags auf Forellen unterwegs und da kam mir eine mit knapp 2 Meter wieder aus, weil mein Kescher zu klein war. Ungelogen. 

Anglerlatein Heil

Lajos


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Zitat:
*Welse, üblicherweise radikale Einzelgänger, formierten sich zu großen  Schwärmen, mehrere Dutzend Fische stark. Rotten sie sich jetzt zusammen?*
Zitat Ende
Quelle: http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...he-Wallfisch-und-sein-scheussliches-Maul.html

Im Zuge der Evolution und des Klimawandels bilden die Welse jetzt Jagdgeschwader. Angeführt von den ältesten und erfahrendsten Wels-Bullen fallen sie, nach Vorbild der Orcas (http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...-ueberraschungsangriff-im-rudel-a-323644.html) in Rudeln über ihre potentielle Beute her.
Besonders gefährdet dürften Bellyboot- und Watangler sein.|bigeyes
https://www.allmystery.de/i/t863b46_siluro_mangia_pescatore.png


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Ich will jetzt Harpunen mit Sprengkopf.............
:g:g:g


----------



## capri2 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Wie wäre es mit einem LFVBW U-Boot?


----------



## Gardenfly (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Diese Wels "Berichte" tauchen jedes Jahr im Sommer auf- standen schon in den 70ern in der Presse und jedesmal wird in einen weiteren Artikel von der Jagt nach dem Fisch, vom halben Hähnchen als Köder berichtet .


----------



## Jens76 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> [...] schon in den 70ern in der Presse und jedesmal wird in einen weiteren Artikel von der Jagt nach dem Fisch, vom halben Hähnchen als Köder berichtet .



Siehste mal, was das'n top Köder is!


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



> Ich will jetzt Harpunen mit Sprengkopf.............


Viel zu stressig zu bedienen - der wahre Gentleman und echte Müßiggänger bevorzugt passives Jagen und verwendet Seeminen in verschiedenen Wassertiefen (für was bezahlt man schließlich Gesinde - die sollen mal auslegend-tauchend was tun für ihr Geld).

Sollten dann alle Monster erlegt und noch Minen übrig sein, lässt sich nach fachmännischem Entkernen prima die Bude damit heizen:

https://pictures.woont.com/magazine/living/furniture/0/60/133660.L.jpg

https://pictures.woont.com/magazine/living/furniture/0/60/133655.L.jpg

https://pictures.woont.com/magazine/living/furniture/0/60/133657.L.jpg

Oder alternativ als Wanne-Eickel zwecks gediegenem Abstrackstrack unter einer Galerie aus wasserfest präparierten und wackelfest montierten Riesenbartlerhäuptern:

http://www.zeitwerte.de/images/minenwanne.JPG

--> Mehr pseudokolonialer Steampunk dürfte dann wohl kaum mehr gehen.


----------



## gründler (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Ich hab diesen Sommer etliche Waller gehabt von 1m bis hoch an die 2m. etliche gute Bullen dabei.(kein rumgespinne)



*Aber Vorgestern der hat alles übertroffen,der hat nen altes Fahrrad ausgekotzt da brannte noch das Licht......(gespinne)....*


|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Die Rache der Caniden

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r78l0gwveYM


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Ich mach ne Hähnchenbude am Wallersee auf, das wird ein super Geschäft


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

rohe Hähnchen - Salmonellenwaller ;-)))))


----------



## Franky (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Ich bevorzuge da eher den nach mir benannten hybriden Salmonidenwaller (Salmo Silurus frankensios). Ein 3 m großer Lachs... Das gibt ein paar Rollen Sushi... :q


----------



## Ulli3D (16. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Da macht man kein Sushi draus, das wird Sashimi


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Beißen Waller auch auf Salmonellen? Wenn ja, wie krieg ich die auf den Haken?;+


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Einfach son ominösen Haftschleim-Dip damit versetzen und den Haken darin einlegen. Wird schon was kleben bleiben.


----------



## Vanner (17. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

War heute sogar im RBB. Zwei "Wallerjäger" vom örtlichen Verein gehen der Sache mit starkem Gerät nach. http://mediathek.rbb-online.de/tv/rbb-UM6/rbb-UM6-Das-L%C3%A4ndermagazin-17-08-2016-1/rbb-Fernsehen/Video?documentId=37196132&topRessort=tv&bcastId=9597140 ab Min. 9:20


----------



## Taxidermist (17. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Damit man sich nicht den ganzen Käse reinziehen muss, der Beitrag fängt bei 9.40 Min.an!
Jetzt versuchen die Protagonisten ihren heldenhaften "Kampf" mit einer halben Taube und wabbeligen Brandungsruten auf das Monster.
Das kann ja nix werden, hatte der Präsi nicht ganz klar halbes Hähnchen gesagt?

Jürgen


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Herrlich|supergri


----------



## gründler (18. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jetzt versuchen die Protagonisten ihren heldenhaften "Kampf" mit einer halben Taube und wabbeligen Brandungsruten auf das Monster.
> 
> Jürgen



Besonders mit der DAM Quick Rolle und 30er Mono auf ner Brandungspeitsche....wenn der Gas macht glüht die doch weg ^^ |supergri

Komme auch gerad rein,die wollten heute nicht und das obwohl Vollmond ist,lag wohl daran das ich keine Taube mit hatte.... ^^

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Guckt mal, schon vor einem Jahr hatte ein Verein an der Lahn dem Waller den Kampf angesagt - :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306633


----------



## CaptainPike (18. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

See ablassen und dann im trockenen Bett den Waller mit ner Elefantenflinte erledigen. Erscheint mir am sinnvollsten. Wie viele Hühner wollen die da sonst noch reinwerfen? WIE VIEL? |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Wie viele Hühner wollen die da sonst noch reinwerfen? WIE VIEL? |uhoh:


Vogelgrippe droht??
;-)))))


----------



## Ukel (18. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Langsam wird es Zeit, dass die ARD einen "Brennpunkt" zu diesem Thema bringt. Das scheint ja ungeahnte Dimensionen anzunehmen mit diesen verflixten Raubwallern.
Wenn ich daran denke, dass die sich immer mehr in Deutschland ausbreiten und sich sogar zu raubenden Herden zusammenschließen, wird mir Angst und Bange |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Eben!!!!
;-)))


----------



## Hechtbär (18. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Ich würde unter sowas gar nicht auf diesen epischen Monsterwaller losgehen!! |bigeyes

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...df82ab9394382513b34e3a8637fc06b6H0&ajaxhist=0

 :vik:


----------



## Vanner (18. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Damit man sich nicht den ganzen Käse reinziehen muss, der Beitrag fängt bei 9.40 Min.an!
> 
> Jürgen



Deswegen hatte ich geschrieben: ab Min 9:20


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

@Vanner,stimmt habe ich wohl überlesen, sorry!

Jürgen


----------



## Justsu (18. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Also "Problemwels" ist für mich schon das Wort des Jahres!:vik:


----------



## Franky (18. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Einfach nur geil........ Wels mit Abitur fällt auch nicht auf "Hochseeruten" rein!! Mannomann... Und bei den paradiesischen Umständen, von wegen Taubenkeule und so, würde ich als schlauer Wels auch nicht wegwollen. Wo anders wäre mir das zu gefährlich! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Jetzt werden Schwimmerinnen angefallen!!!!
http://www.idowa.de/inhalt.koessnac...her.0574d6f2-21d9-4be2-ba84-f6539f0b3c6f.html


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

man sieht, die köderpalette kann wirklich nicht reichhaltig genug sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

grins - ich als bekennender Macho muss jetzt wieder gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig sein, mit dem was ich dazu alles schreiben können wöllen wollte  ;-))))


----------



## Welpi (25. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> man sieht, die köderpalette kann wirklich nicht reichhaltig genug sein.



Hühnerschenkel scheinen ganz offensichtlich zu funktionieren.. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Mit dem Nickname Welpi wär ich aaaaber gaaaaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig in einem Thread um hundefressende Waller....
:q:vik::q:vik::q


----------



## AllroundAlex (25. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt werden Schwimmerinnen angefallen!!!!
> http://www.idowa.de/inhalt.koessnac...her.0574d6f2-21d9-4be2-ba84-f6539f0b3c6f.html




Hab den Artikel auch grad gefunden und wollte den hier rein stellen.
Da war Thoams mal wieder schneller als ich....

Kann mir mal jemand eine passende Monatge für eine junge Schwimmerin zeigen? :vik:
Ist in so einem Fall ein lebender Köder erlaubt? ;+


----------



## Justsu (25. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand eine passende Monatge für eine junge Schwimmerin zeigen? :vik:



https://www.amazon.de/Ballknebel-Knebel-Ball-Gag-Ballgag-Bondage/dp/B006Q3KXLQ |sagnix|engel:

Aber mal ernsthaft: Die Bissspuren sehen wirklich sehr echt aus! Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass Welse wirklich Menschen angreifen... obwohl so ein Schenkel natürlich auch zum anbeißen ist!:vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Na ja, vielleicht wollte das Vieh einfach nur ne Silhouette in Konkurrenzgröße aus seinem Revier rausrumpumpeln.

Oder es war ein Wallerich in Wallung, der die Tante mit ner Wallerin verwechselt hat und nestbauheischend ein paar überzeugende Zahnplatten-Argumente liefern wollte.

Bartler sehen halt nicht so gut und rattern ruppig - da hat sich halt einfach die Laichzeit verschoben


----------



## Doanafischer (25. August 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...s-passiert-jetzt-am-Weiher-14-;art1169,388218


----------



## Dachfeger (5. September 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Es geht weiter bei uns. Jetzt kommen sogar Spezialisten|supergri.
https://www.az-online.de/altmark/stendal/faengt-monster-wels-luedelsen-6715115.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Herrlich - danke fürs einstellen ;-)))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. September 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Herrlich - danke fürs einstellen ;-)))



Immerhin haben Sie versprochen, ein Foto zu machen ... bevor sie ihn wieder schwimmen lassen. :vik:

Diese Artikel sind immer köstlich. Da schreiben Blinde über Farbe.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. September 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Das Rig auf dem Bild kommt auch lustig - oben haken-harpunierter Mini-Köfi, unten Saukaldaunenklumpen, dazwischen ewig nix.

Erinnert mich optisch irgendwie an diese "Kugelschleudern", mit denen südamerikanische Pampa-Bewohner ein davonstürmendes Alpaka aus der Entfernung in die Knie zwingen, um es seiner Unterwolle zu berauben.

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass der Ansaug-Unterdruck der Bestie ne entsprechende Reichweite hat.

Sollte letztere allzu mörderisch ausfallen, kommt eventuell dann d-/noch die Folgemeldung "Echte Chefagenten verunfallterweise von neurotischem Vakuum-Generator liquidiert" (in griffigerer Kurzform: "Reingerissen - Ausgeschissen") oder so


----------



## hspecht74 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*

Ich kann nicht mehr! Als ich das Bild von der Truppe gesehen habe war der erste Gedanke "Ghostbusters".  Wenn sie ihn kriegen steht dann bestimmt in der Zeitung (Zitat) "Er hat mich vollgeschleimt!"

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dachfeger (5. September 2016)

*AW: Hundefressender Waller!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Herrlich - danke fürs einstellen ;-)))


Gerne. Solln ja alle was zum Schmunzeln haben. Außerdem sitz ich ja an der Quelle. Beim Frühstück schon herzhaft gelacht.


----------

